# Kmotion setup/config files for K2 CNC (KG-3925)



## Cj Grubb (Aug 28, 2015)

I am helping a friend of mine to get a K2 CNC machine running. I have 25 years experience in all types of modeling software, programming etc.. but none in setting up CNC machines. I had everything working with version Kmotion 4.29 then I upgraded to 4.34 and lost all of the configuration and now I cant even get the green light to turn on, on the reset button/box. The numbers do change on the software like its running code but the machine does nothing at all.

I have seen some posts that talk about copying you data directory and your c-programs directory and I have done that. The problem is a couple of other people have worked on this machine as well and I have no idea which files to load to get it working again. I am really just trying to find someone who might be running this same setup who wouldn't mind passing me their config files or even just screen shots of how to set the configuration manually. I have looked all over and I cannot find a main.c or any files that say K2***.c

I would think this cant be to hard but I don't know where to start. Any help would be greatly appreciated!!


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

Welcome to the forum, Cj....


----------



## Cj Grubb (Aug 28, 2015)

Thank you!


----------

